# Creative Packaging Ideas?



## graphixrob (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm new to this T-shirt business and I have a cool t-shirt product that will be catering towards "people that go 24/7/365. What are some creative packing that people have seen done or that are being done? 

Any help is good help. Thanks in advance cause I am clueless.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

Packaging for the shirt? For retail sale?


----------



## Blake B (Mar 29, 2013)

like the site and designs. Since the theme is a hard work and never give up attitude maybe something like sending the shirts in a tube similar to a Tennis ball container decorated as an energy drink or caffine pill. 

"Giving you the fuel to power your dreams, NO DAYZOFF" could be the saying.

or a box with things like alarm clocks and calendars printed on it.

i'm a VP at Marketing firm, i can do this all day lol let me know what you want it geared to. i'd love to help


----------



## Itsmeeejoejoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Honestly I believe if you put too much into your packaging your going to lose the profit you hope to gain from the shirts themselves. I'm not saying just throw it in a box and send it, but its something to be considered.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Itsmeeejoejoe said:


> Honestly I believe if you put too much into your packaging your going to lose the profit you hope to gain from the shirts themselves. I'm not saying just throw it in a box and send it, but its something to be considered.


What's the harm in spending a dollar or two for custom packaging that can get your customers to become lifetime customers because of the impression it left?


----------



## Itsmeeejoejoe (Apr 3, 2013)

KabirC said:


> What's the harm in spending a dollar or two for custom packaging that can get your customers to become lifetime customers because of the impression it left?


A dollar or two wouldn't be considered an issue, im just saying you've got to draw the line at some point. But consider, that you only ever sell just one shirt and you've got 4 dollars in packaging for each one. 30 shirts, thats 120$ total in packaging when it could have been only 30$. You want to gain lifetime customers but you don't want to go into the hole doing it do you?


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Itsmeeejoejoe said:


> A dollar or two wouldn't be considered an issue, im just saying you've got to draw the line at some point. But consider, that you only ever sell just one shirt and you've got 4 dollars in packaging for each one. 30 shirts, thats 120$ total in packaging when it could have been only 30$. You want to gain lifetime customers but you don't want to go into the hole doing it do you?


What company with decent designs will only sell one shirt? Why are we using hypotheticals that aren't really possibilities if they have good designs and semi-decent marketing, hell, just spamming people with Twitter and they would get a couple sales easy.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

It'd be great if OP could come back in and converse with us. Seems like a trend around here where these noobs sign up, post a question, then bail and never come back. Meanwhile all the vets are hashing **** out for weeks on hypotheticals.


----------



## BRPrintshop (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is a HELPFUL tip, not just argueing haha. If it is a shirt that is made for people on the go, I have seen packaging where they seal up the shirt inside of a can, like a custom soup can, and maybe you could have a wrapping on the can with a design that says like "OPEN FOR ALL DAY ENERGY" or make it seem like some kind of energy solution.

Kind of like how Johnny Cupcakes used to put shirts into boxes fashioned after cake mix boxes

Just a thought
-Steve
Backroom Printshop


----------



## graphixrob (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, Guys

Thanks for all the ideas specially like the one stating the energy drink type feel. I have been doing my research on that concept and I do feel like packing is very important to give that special feel to my customers

Here is how I have prepared it so far

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## tylerx (Mar 5, 2012)

It depends on how much you are selling them for.

When I sell single shirts for $20 each, I plastic bag them and put in my business cards.

When I sell 1000 shirts, I fold them by the 10's and wrap them in plastic by the 100's and put them in a box.


----------



## graphixrob (Mar 8, 2013)

tylerx said:


> It depends on how much you are selling them for.
> 
> When I sell single shirts for $20 each, I plastic bag them and put in my business cards.
> 
> When I sell 1000 shirts, I fold them by the 10's and wrap them in plastic by the 100's and put them in a box.


I'm mostly selling them 1, 2, or 3 at a time. But I would love to sell them in bulk. Please tell me how you are pulling that off


----------



## tylerx (Mar 5, 2012)

graphixrob said:


> I'm mostly selling them 1, 2, or 3 at a time. But I would love to sell them in bulk. Please tell me how you are pulling that off


Heres how I package my orders under 24. I package them seperately. I personally wouldn't wrap them in tissue unless they're paying $30 or more for one shirt...










If you want to sell in the thousands, just keep doing a good job. I've never paid for advertisement. Word of mouth is your best friend! Do a good job and let your company age.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

The issue with custom packaging is that to get a decent price you may need to buy, say 1000 whatevers.

Now, you could probably use that money towards something else. How long will it take to sell 1000 shirts? 3 years? if so, could You be getting a better ROI on the money spent to generate more cash so you can then spend on packaging.

If you are not selling T's you're not making money, no matter how nice the packaging!


----------

